# Some old, some new



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Lovely sunny day today, so did some quick photo sessions outside with a few of the mice, since my camera hates being inside.

Firstly my lovely new blue tri doe, Augusta. She's aboouutt...8 weeks now? At an awkward looking stage, aha.


















My black tan buck, Edward. He was not impressed by he camera.

























One of the black long haired does. Keep these for my mother, rather than myself, as she dotes on them. 

























One of my favorites, a silver long haired satin doe. I'd love to keep these and breed them to show quality, as I personally find her stunning. The satin coat doesn't really show.

















Tri satin buck. Lovely boy, another one that my mother dotes on, aha. Nephew named him Triceratops.

























And last but not least, what I think is a splashed...siamese? Himalayan? She came to me looking identical to her sisters, who are mostly himalayan, and then within the last couple of weeks, she's turned into this. I say splashed because there are several shades on her, but I could very well be wrong. She's not great type (but not as awful as she looks in the photos), and I'm considering breeding her to a typier buck from tri lines, but I'll see. She's not -really- one I got in order to breed from, but she is lovely.

















Mostly, I just grabbed a few mice to take photos of, aha.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Awww, what cuties! And loving the tri name :lol:

So much love and green-eyed jealousy for your delicious blue tri doe too!


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Kitei, my bestest friend in the whole entire world besides Casey :lol: be a dear and stuff that first one into a box and sent her here to the US for me :shock:

very lovely meeces...I just wanna squeeze em..to pieces..yes, I went there :ugeek:


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Such pretty meeces! I love the first tri, and Edward is so beautiful.


----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you~
I love my blue tri <3 She's just lovely. Hopefully I'll be getting some new stock at Sowood that I can use to improve the type on my tris.

Edward is a lovely boy. <3


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful mice I love the longhaired ones


----------

